# 1934 Schwinn Motorbike....



## miller32 (Nov 24, 2010)

Once again I need your help.  I am coming across lots of bikes by putting the word out that I am looking to get into the bicycle restoration thing.  I got a call today and went to look at a 1934 Schwinn Motorbike.  It is all original and has everything to it.  It has the tool box tank, battery can and headlight, ooga style original horn, original seat and leather in good shape.  Complete bike...rider....but paint quality is about a 6 1/2 to a 7.  The stainless steel fender are about an 8 out of 10.  Original hand grips, pedals...just everything.  I would like to purchase it...but....

What is this bike worth if I leave it as is?

Picture below is for reference.  The bike I have found is like a original with paint quality 6 or 7 out of 10.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 24, 2010)

Without seeing the bike, I'd say at least $500
chris ioakimedes
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## miller32 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmm... I am thinking he wants more than that.!?


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 24, 2010)

I've done everything lately except print it on the side of the Goodyear blimp and the VERY few responses I've gotten have been utter crap.
I think you're incredibly fortunate to have ANY kind of contact about ANY kind of motorbike.


----------



## miller32 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well...I just saw it tonight and was not fully aware of the history on these things.  It looks exactly like the bike in the picture except the fenders are stainless.  It has everything the bike has in the picture...but the paint...I would say is a 6.  I am to talk with the guy tomorrow...but I am thinking he wants a bit more than just 500.  I am just trying to determine its worth in its original condition.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 24, 2010)

This one just sold on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1935-Schwinn-B1...921?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa68e7d31


----------



## miller32 (Nov 24, 2010)

That recent EBAY auction is a pretty good reference.  The one I saw tonight is black and you can still see the lettering on the tool/tank.  I don't know if the battery can and original headlight with the original ooga horn increases the value or not?  I feel that the guy is wanting somewhere between 800 to 1000...pushing more to the higher amount.  I am a bit hesitant to jump at it at the price.  It is a super nice bike...with ALL the pieces and parts...but at that price?


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 24, 2010)

> This one just sold on ebay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1935-Schwinn-B10...item4aa68e7d31




That bike was impersonating the Schwinn B10…the only thing that was Schwinn on it was the Sweet Heart sprocket! It was really a Hibbard with the Hibbard lettering blazoned across the tank, also it had the HBS&C True Value badge on the head tube. It’s hard to compare a tool store brand with the originality and the cache of an unmolested Schwinn.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 24, 2010)

If you're in the market for a bike for your coveted collection...then the price shouldn't be a barrier unless it's ridiculously absurd! Like the buyer who recently purchased the Delta Torpedo light for $500...I guess he musta really wanted that light! Or the other person who purchased an Elgin Robin for $30,000 a few months back on Ebay. Was that ridiculous? I don't think he cared how much it cost him. My point is the price is determined on what you're willing to pay and what you can negotiate!  Also factor in how knowledgeable is the seller...if he has determined that his bike is a diamond he's not going to give it away for a cubic zirconia price. Now if you can get the bike for $500, don't blink...don't stutter...don't hesitate...give him the five Benjamin’s and ride out of Dodge as fast as you can with big grin on your face! Best of luck!


----------



## miller32 (Nov 24, 2010)

I would really like it for my collection.  It would be a nice add.  You are right about some of those "out of this world" prices.  I am just trying to figure into what I have bought lately...which are a handful of bikes....and then adding this one.  Worse case scenario kinda thinking.  I know the bike cannot be bought for 500 probably...the best I could possibly do is 900 maybe if lucky 800.  He's pretty firm on those figures...!  I am trying to figure out if I buy it for around that price...would if things get tight and I need to unload it....get that back out of it without losing pennies.  I would hate to restore it for it has such great patina and such a great look to it and the originality is almost 100% as it was in 34....it would be a shame to restore.  I just have not seen an original or cannot find info on any kind of pricing for an un-molested one.  In this economy...I am trying to be safe than sorry....but I am finding it hard to pass on these things when they are so darn cool looking.  But again...I have to think smart...


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 24, 2010)

This is an an unmolested bike you are considering buying why would restoring it be on your radar? Leave it along and covet it forever if you do buy it. Collectors are always willing to pay top dollar for authenticity. If you were to piece this bike together with parts, what would it cost you? The frame could bring around $200-300, the tank around $150-$200+, the chain ring $50-$85. The wheels and tires $200+, fenders $100-$150+ this is obviously a low-ball guesstimate and that's without the ancillary items needed to complete the bike. Now imagine the cost of painting it and having it chromed? You'll easily spend more money trying to piece one together then buying the original! Don't let anxiety beat you down...meet with owner and see what he's asking? Remember not to buy under pressure, sleep on it! And what ever you do... don't go into bankruptcy over an obsession...continued to think smart! Good Luck!


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 25, 2010)

Does he have it advertised? Locally or nationally? That is always a good way to tell what things are worth,market value @ work. That bike isn't worth more than $500.00 to all but a few in the Detroit area,my hometown. I would think it's worth double that in a state where folks feel the economy is making a comeback. I really don't care for any bike before the curved downtube,say '37 or 38'? Not sure, so I'd pass on it @ nearly any price. Offer this guy what you're willing to pay,maybe it's worth $1000.00 to you?

Pat


----------



## miller32 (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all.  No he does not have is advertised anywhere.  It is just a guy with a small collection willing to part with a few of his prized bikes for the right prices.  He doesn't have to sell...but would if he gets what he's asking.  From what I have gathered...it is probably at best...a 900 dollar bike in his eyes and he won't probably budge at that price...he'll most likely keep it for anything less.  He loosely priced it at 1000 when I first talked with him...but we will see what happens when I talk with him today....but I am not expecting much less.  I really like the bike and I am really putting lots of thought into it.  Thanks for all the replies again...it helps.  Decisions decisions....

It is a B 10E Motorbike Fully Equipped


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 25, 2010)

1200 to 1500. mabey a bit more on a good day


----------

